# Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity Edition Spotted



## btarunr (Sep 11, 2009)

Among the three main high-end graphics SKUs AMD has in store for this 23rd known so far (namely Radeon HD 5850, HD 5870 1GB, and HD 5870 2GB), is a fourth distinct SKU called the Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity Edition. This is a variant of the Radeon HD 5870 with specially-designed connectivity that makes setting up to six displays possible/convenient for making use of the Eyefinity multi-display technology that lets you span a display-head across several physical displays like a mosaic. 

On its panel, the card has a large air-vent occupying one slot, and six mini-DisplayPort connectors occupying the other. Necessary cabling will be provided to connect to the displays. While each accelerator supports six displays in all, multiple accelerators can be installed on the same PC without any multi-GPU setup, to scale the size of the resulting display by up to 24 displays and up to 268 megapixels of effective resolution. It remains to be seen if there are similar Eyefinity Edition SKUs based on other AMD GPUs in the series, especially considering the fact that the company is also eying the business/productivity market segment. 



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 11, 2009)

Flight Sim X would just look SICK on 24 monitors/TV's


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 11, 2009)

nice, much better pic


----------



## xkche (Sep 11, 2009)

Hermosa!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2009)

AHHHH TENTACLE RAPE!!


----------



## wiak (Sep 11, 2009)

like this?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2009)

wiak said:


> like this?
> http://www.pcper.com/images/news/demo03.jpg



Is that a dead pixel?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I actually like this version a lot better than the others.  If only for the large exhaust openning.

Personally, I'd like to see the regular version only have DVI, HDMI, Display Port, and get rid of the second DVI port blocking half the exhaust port.  Then if someone wants a second DVI port, just use an HDMI or Display Port to DVI adpator.  Or just stick 4 of these mini-display ports on the card and include the dongles for the different jacks...though I would be pissed if I lost one of those dongles...


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 11, 2009)

dam, ati just give us benches already, i can't wait to see this monster in action

and now we need new FSX game to fully use DX 11.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 11, 2009)

more than likely there will be versions with a large exhaust and a cut down exhaust with, im not talking about this one either, this one only shows that they could have that in mind


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Those red bits at the end do look awfully like either exhaust or air in vents in those photos.


----------



## zCexVe (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn,24 displays is something  iwould love to have.Playing solitaire on all 24 ahaha


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Those red bits at the end do look awfully like either exhaust or air in vents in those photos.



I hope they are -- these boards won't suffer from stacking two on top of one another during crossfire, then.

And mini-display? Isn't that Apple's funky standard?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yup, but it its good its good, regardless of the company.

They're all evil anyway at the end of the day  Apple is just slightly more evil XD


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Those red bits at the end do look awfully like either exhaust or air in vents in those photos.



They're decorative.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 11, 2009)

Minesweeper 24.OMG.LOL edition


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Minesweeper 24.OMG.LOL edition



Forget that, Solitaire!  And when is the ASCII edition coming out?Man, I'm probably really showing my age there, and a cookie to anyone that gets that reference.


----------



## Corrosion (Sep 11, 2009)

there coming out this month 23rd? that means older cards will be cheaper right?


----------



## a_ump (Sep 11, 2009)

Corrosion said:


> there coming out this month 23rd? that means older cards will be cheaper right?



doubtful, they're expected to be priced like so: HD 5870 2gb/$449, HD 5870 1gb/$399, HD 5850/$299. so that is going to leave plenty of room for the HD 4XXX series to stay at their current prices. n i have no idea how much this version of the HD 5870 is going to be.


----------



## Hitman.1stGame (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll wait to mainstream or mid/range R800 cards


----------



## KainXS (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder what the R870 FireGL will be like


----------



## DanielF50 (Sep 11, 2009)

hmmm, looks like I will be getting 'bored'  of my new HD4890 soon and sending it back to Pixmania


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 12, 2009)

time to sell my 4850s (you have served me well)


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 12, 2009)

DanielF50 said:


> hmmm, looks like I will be getting 'bored'  of my new HD4890 soon and sending it back to Pixmania



hehehe me too I have 2 of them that will be getting sold to make way for the 5870 1GB. .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to sell my 4850s also. I'm going to try for one 5850 and maybe crossfire it later.


----------



## thraxed (Sep 12, 2009)

So if you have 24 monitors, can you have 24 folding clients?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2009)

Im on board for a 5850...as long as its a 1gb im in!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I wonder what the R870 FireGL will be like



quite alot more, you maybe paying for the same card but that money goes into drivers mainly for Fire GL


----------



## Duke_GuRu (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice Pics, thanks man. 
and finally ATI put the power connectors in a place that makes sense. I'm annoyed by the fact that my 4890 requires extra space on the front for the power connectors even though I have a full tower but it's not good for cable management. as for the 24 Monitors of course it's flashy and eye catching but come on guys do you really need to connect 24 displays at once. I mean for gaming a 32" full HD Display is more than enough.

anyways waiting for the launch of that baby so i can get a nice price drop on another 4890, LOL


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2009)

stop complaining, they arent forcing you to buy it, i mean they have Different SKUs.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Sep 12, 2009)

ah this thing pwns


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't care, cause in like three weeks there will already be talk about the 6870's coming out.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 12, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Don't care, cause in like three weeks there will already be talk about the 6870's coming out.



Have you seen the specs for the 9000 series.  The 9000 series will be able to manifest physical objects in your room.  So when you get shot in the game, the graphics card (renamed the reality matrix engine) creates a small projectile and hits you with it.  Non-lethal of course.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 12, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Have you seen the specs for the 9000 series.  The 9000 series will be able to manifest physical objects in your room.  So when you get shot in the game, the graphics card (renamed the reality matrix engine) creates a small projectile and hits you with it.  Non-lethal of course.



, im pretty sure the 9 series will be announced in about three months or so. Thats how hardware is.


----------



## the_wolf88 (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh shit !

This beast was able to play World of War Craft on Resolution: 7680 x 3200 with FPS Over 80


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 12, 2009)

the_wolf88 said:


> Oh shit !
> 
> This beast was able to play World of War Craft on Resolution: 7680 x 3200 with FPS Over 80



Isn't Warcraft spelled <- that way?


----------



## captainskyhawk (Sep 13, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Isn't Warcraft spelled <- that way?



really cool people say War Craft I guess.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet! Now just to save up the $1,000 to get one 

Hey DaMulta, Ur Pole Position cabinet is beckoning for one of these with 3 monitors......


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2009)

thraxed said:


> So if you have 24 monitors, can you have 24 folding clients?



No, but you can have one displayed across 24 monitors....then realized you could built a folding farm of like 4 computer with a total of like 10 GPU's for the price 24 decent monitors would cost you.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 13, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Don't care, cause in like three weeks there will already be talk about the 6870's coming out.



Come on Dude,  have the spirit for ATI and hope as without them nVidia would ramp the prices of their cards so high you would actually feel like you been f*cked up the ass.


----------



## DanielF50 (Sep 13, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> hehehe me too I have 2 of them that will be getting sold to make way for the 5870 1GB. .



haha, nice one  but surely if you wait for the 5890 1gb you'll have more fun with that?  Ill probably only have enough for the 5870, but two 4890's has to have been more than one 5890 is going to be ^^

Dan


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 13, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Come on Dude,  have the spirit for ATI and hope as without them nVidia would ramp the prices of their cards so high you would actually feel like you been f*cked up the ass.



Im talking about both Ati and Nvidia, theres really no point in getting this since in about a couple weeks there will be rumors about the next series of cards coming and there tech specs. It gets old and tiring when you try and work your way up to buying the ''top tier'' cards, cause every card that comes out only lasts a couple months on the market and gets phased out.(which was a main factor in why my interest in hardware went way down). I probably sound like a broken record, but its a serious issues for me.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 13, 2009)

I wanna see how these cards overclock, if this card can OC to 1Ghz, then it would really be a monster, nothing would touch it.


----------



## aj28 (Sep 13, 2009)

They would have a huge market opportunity releasing a 5330 (or similar low-end SKU) that supported Eyefinity. I think a lot of people would be surprised at how many fairly regular consumers purchase two or three graphics cards just to run the necessary number of monitors. They would stand to make a huge profit margin on such a card given how much they'd be able to charge versus the alternative, that being the purchase of three independent cards, a supportive motherboard, and an IT guy to have on hand when you need to update drivers or accidentally mess up your configuration...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 13, 2009)

ZOMG that thing is beast. I cannot wait to see some raw numbers.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 13, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Im talking about both Ati and Nvidia, theres really no point in getting this since in about a couple weeks there will be rumors about the next series of cards coming and there tech specs. It gets old and tiring when you try and work your way up to buying the ''top tier'' cards, cause every card that comes out only lasts a couple months on the market and gets phased out.(which was a main factor in way my interest in hardware went way down). I probably sound like a broken record, but its a serious issues for me.



I am starting to feel like this too after shelling out for 2 4890's just recently.


----------



## lemode (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn, I want to know the price of that Eyefinity version!  Sooooooo happy I didn’t waste my money on the Matrox head2go system!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Im talking about both Ati and Nvidia, theres really no point in getting this since in about a couple weeks there will be rumors about the next series of cards coming and there tech specs. It gets old and tiring when you try and work your way up to buying the ''top tier'' cards, cause every card that comes out only lasts a couple months on the market and gets phased out.(which was a main factor in why my interest in hardware went way down). I probably sound like a broken record, but its a serious issues for me.



Then you just skip a year that way more interest can be gained .. Reading about it in a thread is not going help either lol.

I guess we have to hope for some thing much more special than the last year and as seen the so said specs of the 58xx range sound good it should give a nice edge to PC gaming.  Better than the 48xx range did thats for sure.

Crazy thing is thinking about the 68xx range will it be double of what the 58xx is..  Which to me is going kick ass if it turns out that way..

Don't have much interest in this years as i am not buying a new card.  BUT always good to keep up to date with whats what right.

Just seems that AMD are finally making a nice come back and it's good to read about.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 14, 2009)

If you keep thinking about what's next, you won't be able to enjoy what's out now..


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> If you keep thinking about what's next, you won't be able to enjoy what's out now..



Well cannot enjoy what now due to money lol... So no enjoyment  lost ..


----------



## ValkyrieLeonardo (Sep 14, 2009)

Ôi con này đẹp quá ...


----------



## Fx (Sep 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Im talking about both Ati and Nvidia, theres really no point in getting this since in about a couple weeks there will be rumors about the next series of cards coming and there tech specs. It gets old and tiring when you try and work your way up to buying the ''top tier'' cards, cause every card that comes out only lasts a couple months on the market and gets phased out.(which was a main factor in why my interest in hardware went way down). I probably sound like a broken record, but its a serious issues for me.



you dont have to pay a premium for a 5870 X2 or 5890 assuming they coming out with them. just get the 5870 1GB series and keep it for a year to get your money's worth. I played Crysis on my 4870 1GB @1900x1200 with decent settings. I also had my 3870 for a year so I am sure the 5870 1GB will do just fine for upcoming titles


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> If you keep thinking about what's next, you won't be able to enjoy what's out now..



But the problem is if whats next is always coming out every month, its very discouraging when you just bought what you thought was ''the best''. I can't stand buying a card and two weeks later there are rumors/tech specs of the next series of cards.



AsRock said:


> Crazy thing is thinking about the 68xx range will it be double of what the 58xx is..  Which to me is going kick ass if it turns out that way..



Good point, i guess if it makes a bigger difference then its predecessor, then it would be a good time to upgrade. Only problem i have it that it shouldn't be every year, i want be able to keep a card for like 5 years. But i know thats never going to happen (considering tech comes and goes fast). As a gamer, i think thats why i am moving towards consoles a bit more, just a simple base system that lasts for 10 years and all i have to do is buy games for it.(tho i still love PC hardware)


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> But the problem is if whats next is always coming out every month, its very discouraging when you just bought what you thought was ''the best''. I can't stand buying a card and two weeks later there are rumors/tech specs of the next series of cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, i guess if it makes a bigger difference then its predecessor, then it would be a good time to upgrade. Only problem i have it that it shouldn't be every year, i want be able to keep a card for like 5 years. But i know thats never going to happen (considering tech comes and goes fast). As a gamer, i think thats why i am moving towards consoles a bit more, just a simple base system that lasts for 10 years and all i have to do is buy games for it.(tho i still love PC hardware)



Same here, like hell i got a xbox 5 year ago and hardly used it and got the new PS3 and played the hell out of it and it'll cost less to play games on than a PC. Even with just a PS3 you can still visit TPU .

Thinking of a new card around feb time depending on whats new and such.  Whole system haul in 2011 which means the cost  will be much higher than the PS3 will ever be lol.

All though wish i could find a better second hand shop as Gamestop sucks lol..  Even more so with them fading out EB.

And with Batman AA being on the PS3 with with exclusive content i just might get it for the PS3 ^^.  And at the same time save on the electric bill too lol.


----------



## Fx (Sep 14, 2009)

it isnt just about having a gaming machine to many gamers because they are enthusiasts as well. it is exciting when you get to take the latest technology and install it into your own rig. I used to exclusively game on consoles until I became an enthusiast and now I dont own a console. I dont get satisfaction out of seeing the same old box every day. I choose to pay a premium to quench my need to upgrade and see how well it will perform 

also, I write off the extra cost as my PC being utilized for everything I do. from banking, ripping/listening to music, storing media, watching movies and gaming- it does it all. the more I upgrade the better it performs


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fx said:


> it isnt just about having a gaming machine to many gamers because they are enthusiasts as well. it is exciting when you get to take the latest technology and install it into your own rig. I used to exclusively game on consoles until I became an enthusiast and now I dont own a console. I dont get satisfaction out of seeing the same old box every day. I choose to pay a premium to quench my need to upgrade and see how well it will perform
> 
> also, I write off the extra cost as my PC being utilized for everything I do. from banking, ripping/listening to music, storing media, watching movies and gaming- it does it all. the more I upgrade the better it performs



If i had the money, trust me i would be a huge upgrader. I LOVE getting new hardware to play with and i love installing it and seeing how it runs and everything. But as a gamer, consoles just look like the viable option, i dont care if it don't have the 16x AA or the uber frames.(consoles already offer fairly photo realistic graphics) I just want to game. I will always have a PC tho, as there are some games i just need it to play( Half life 2 Episode 3). I just don't see the point in upgrading anymore for the things i do (lots of gaming, internet), im tired of wondering if a game i want is going to run well or not just.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 15, 2009)

My upgrade cycle is 3 years.  I just got my GTX 260, so I plan on sticking with it, through thick or thin until 2011.  I also never buy the most powerful cards, always the "bang for your buck" card, but that is me.  Consoles are cool too, but I just prefer my PC if for nothing else than it does like 10 things for me other than gaming, saving me money on what I would have spent on a stereo, TiVo, TV series, etc.  So I like to thing overall cost is balanced out.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 15, 2009)

cod4 looks like crap on the 360 compared to the PC
that is with all the eye candy


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2009)

i just seen COD5 on XB and it looks like garbage, sorry my System with a R1950 Pro still makes the game look better


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 15, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> cod4 looks like crap on the 360 compared to the PC
> that is with all the eye candy



Both look great IMO. PC has a tiny advantage in some areas(like more AA), but nothing earth shatteringly different that makes the 360 version look horrible.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 15, 2009)

I cant afford a ps3, I have spent too much on Hardware this year I went from a E6750 rig to a E8500 to an i7 all in one year .


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 16, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Both look great IMO. PC has a tiny advantage in some areas(like more AA), but nothing earth shatteringly different that makes the 360 version look horrible.



the textures look like crap on xbox
and also particles and effects..
looks like crap on XBox


----------



## Chad Boga (Sep 16, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> hehehe me too I have 2 of them that will be getting sold to make way for the 5870 1GB. .


Don't you think 2gig version would be a better bet, unless you game at less than 1900 x 1200?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chad Boga said:


> Don't you think 2gig version would be a better bet, unless you game at less than 1900 x 1200?



You really don't need the 2GB version considering not many games actually utilize all of it, but 2GB is still great to have onboard in general.


----------

